# Evolution from LR4.1 to Classic on New Computer



## jclarkw (Mar 22, 2020)

This will be old stuff for most of you, and I have re-read Victoria's old member messages about the "End of Perpetual Licenses" disaster.  I'm currently running LR 4.4.1 on a Windows 7 machine that is soon to be retired.  I have a new Windows 10 machine and would like to have a standalone version of LR to run on that, but I guess that's not in the cards.  I can't find LR6 for purchase anywhere, even Ebay!  I also can't find any install disk for LR4, only for my original LR2, so perhaps I did an upgrade online long ago -- records are scarce from back then -- but neither can I find an old Adobe account to try to check that, even assuming that Adobe would honor my old upgrade, so...

I'm coming around to what seems to be everyone's recommendation to try the current LR Classic $9.99/mo subscription.  There appears to be little in the way of pre-purchase detail available from Adobe, but here are some questions that perhaps somebody here can answer before I take the plunge:

1) There's a free trial available, which I suppose offers the full capabilities of Classic on PC for a limited time before I pay or it goes "belly up."  Would I simply Windows-copy my existing library of photos, thumbnails, and catalog from LR4.1's Libraries\Pictures\Lightroom folder on the old machine to wherever Classic wants them on the new machine and then somehow import the old catalog into Classic?

2) Victoria's old messages said that, at that time at least, if I dropped my potential subscription to Classic after the first, still compulsary(?) year, LR Classic would fall back to a "limited" mode in which all "critical" functions [library, print, _import(?!)_, export, "quick" develop, etc_(?)_] would continue to function but the newer and trickier functions would cease to operate.  Is any of this still true?

3) Assuming that the critical import function continues to work in "limited" mode, it appears this might be similar to what I have now in LR4.4.1.  If so, I could probably survive if I got tired of shelling out monthly rental.  Do you know, or is there any way to confirm this?

As you can see, I still love Lightroom (though not Adobe) after all these years, especially for its capability to catalog and point to "offline" photos, for example, on ejected DVDs or disconnected HDs.  (This last was its unique feature that sold me on LR2; I hope it still functions in Classic!  _Do you know?_)  I doubt, however, that I'll be willing to pay "rent" indefinitely -- I'm not, after all, a professional photographer -- so any guidance on these points would be most appreciated.  Best Regards to All. -- JCW2


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 22, 2020)

1). You would install LR Classic and then use it to open your existing catalogue. LR would create a new, upgraded copy of the catalogue, probably in the same directory. You'd be ready to go.

2). Yep, everything would work except for the Map module and the Develop module. You'd even be able to install new releases.

3). See the answer to point 2.

Lightroom Classic works just like LR 2 or 4 or 6, but has more features and generally does a better job.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 22, 2020)

Hal is correct, good advice. With 2) it's Map, Develop (Quick Develop works) and also Sync that stop working if you stop subscribing - and of course no more Lightroom software updates.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 22, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> of course no more Lightroom software updates.


Actually, I'm still getting all the updates, even though I'm not subscribing. I'm getting the PS updates, too,  though I can't run the program.


----------



## Zenon (Mar 22, 2020)

The subscription version comes with a personalized website that is integrated with LR.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 23, 2020)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Actually, I'm still getting all the updates, even though I'm not subscribing. I'm getting the PS updates, too,  though I can't run the program.


Thanks Hal, I didn't appreciate that!


----------



## jclarkw (Mar 23, 2020)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Actually, I'm still getting all the updates, even though I'm not subscribing. I'm getting the PS updates, too,  though I can't run the program.


Hal -- You sound pretty happy with your situation.  I think you confirmed (implicitly) that "import" still works and that LR Classic can still keep "offline" files in its catalog and point to them.  Correct?

Oh, and I forgot to mention, did you purchase the first year before stopping your subscription, or did you just stay with the trial version?  If the former, is the first year still a compulsory purchase, or can you just purchase the first month or few? -- JCW2


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 23, 2020)

I subscribed for a couple of years and cancelled my subscription when my interest in photography waned. I'll probably resubscribe later. I don't know if you could use the trial version and then continue to use a crippled version after the trial expires, but it seems probable.

Yes, _*everything*_ still works except for the Develop and Map modules and being able to synch to Lightroom Cloudy.


----------



## jclarkw (Mar 26, 2020)

Hal P Anderson said:


> I subscribed for a couple of years and cancelled my subscription when my interest in photography waned. I'll probably resubscribe later. I don't know if you could use the trial version and then continue to use a crippled version after the trial expires, but it seems probable...



Hal (or anyone) -- In the process of setting up an online purchase today, I started a chat session to try and find out "from the horse's mouth" their rental and expiration terms.  The process was like pulling hens' teeth, but I did get a clear answer on both points:

1) Rental:  Whether you "purchase" with monthly payments or prepaid, the "contract" is for one year and automatically renews.  If prepaid and you cancel during the year, you will be refunded 50% of the rental for the remainder of the year.  (The guy didn't say what happens if you try to stop monthly payments in the middle of the year.)

2) Expiration: The answer I got was quite different from what you good people are telling me.  When asked if the software reverted to some crippled mode if you cancel your subscription, the guy told me, "You will not be able to use the app after cancellation" and "You can use the app as long as you are paying the subscription fee. In case if you pay for an year in advance and you cancel before the contract renewal, the app will stay active until the end of the contract."  I'm not sure this guy actually knew what he was talking about; and I admit that this question is more complex than I tried to articulate in chat, since the "contract" includes not only Lightroom Classic for desktop but also mobile, and in addition Photoshop for desktop and "iPad," plus some cloud storage.  In any case I've deferred any purchase until I can resolve this issue.

Hal -- I'm wondering if they might have changed their policy since you subscribed.  How recently did you cancel your subscription?

Has anybody else had experience with cancelling a subscription?

Best Regards to All -- jclarkw


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 26, 2020)

jclarkw said:


> I'm not sure this guy actually knew what he was talking about


He didn't. That is often the case when dealing with Adobe customer support.

It works like I said. They have to do it this way, or they'd have crowds of people with torches and pitchforks storming their walls. Think about it. You spend years editing your images and keywording them,, and then you cancel and you lose all that work? I think not. Nobody would use their product if that were the case.


----------



## jclarkw (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for the reassurance.  I'll go ahead and take the plunge... -- jclarkw


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2020)

jclarkw said:


> I'm not sure this guy actually knew what he was talking about


Uh huh!! Maybe he was just confused, all of the other apps do just stop working, it's just Lightroom that has the exceptions.


----------



## kimages2121 (Apr 4, 2020)

jclarkw,

I am very grateful for your questions as I am almost in the "same boat" as you and I am sure many of the answers above will apply to my versions as well.   I am a LR3 user and Photoshop CS5 with a 27" iMac 2009.    I have just purchased an iMac 2019, but it has sat in its box pleading to be opened for the past week.  I came here today to ask almost the same question as you have.

After having my two children I retired from my photog business back in 2012 and have since changed my career path.   I have been continuing to use my current Adobe versions successfully and happily for family photos and  and travel.  Not one needing the latest gadgets or releases I was surprised back in Jan of this year when I could not simple just purchase the latest version as I did away back in 2009.

I gratefully appreciate all answers here and as I become brave and open that big apple box I am looking to purchase the LR Classic bundle.  I will search here and read as much as I can about transferring data and the changes that have taken place and am sure I will have more specific questions to come.

jclarkw (I am kclark) I am very happy to see I am not alone in being still a little "in the dark ages".

Good Luck with your decisions!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2020)

Welcome to the forum kimages2121. Grab the Moving to a New Computer eBook from the Downloads page (linked at the top of the screen) and that'll cover most of what you need to know about moving files. There's some blurb about the catalog upgrade process here: Why is Lightroom asking to upgrade my catalog and what does it do? and feel free to ask if you get stuck with anything.


----------



## jclarkw (Apr 12, 2020)

Hal P Anderson said:


> 2). Yep, everything would work except for the Map module and the Develop module. You'd even be able to install new releases.
> ...
> Lightroom Classic works just like LR 2 or 4 or 6, but has more features and generally does a better job.



Well, I took the plunge, purchased and installed LR Classic on the new machine, but there's one thing you didn't mention:  I had never seen Quick Develop, having only operated LR4.1, but it doesn't contain at least one critical tool, Crop!  Without that it isn't really possible to print "finished" images, even if you can tweak the white balance, exposure, contrast, etc.  Crippled for sure! -- jclarkw


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 12, 2020)

Cropping is the same in Classic as it was in 4.1.

The main cropping tool is in the Develop Module, but you can also crop using specific crop ratios in the Quick Develop section in the Library Module (in the Saved Preset section, make sure you have it expanded).


----------



## Zenon (Apr 12, 2020)

n/t


----------



## jclarkw (Apr 12, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> Cropping is the same in Classic as it was in 4.1.
> 
> The main cropping tool is in the Develop Module, but you can also crop using specific crop ratios in the Quick Develop section in the Library Module (in the Saved Preset section, make sure you have it expanded).



Jim -- I see now that there is Quick Develop in LR4.1 as well, I just always used the Develop module.  And I admit I haven't figured out how to use the crop ratios in Quick Develop yet, but this does not appear to do anything like the framing adjustments that you would normally want before printing a photo.  Am I missing something? -- jclarkw


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes, carry on using the Develop module as you used to. Or are you not seeing the Develop module? All the modules can be hidden if desired by the user, so right-click on the right-hand side of the Module Picker (the bar containing all the clickable module names) and put a checkmark next to all of the modules that you want to see, including Develop.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 13, 2020)

jclarkw said:


> Am I missing something?


No. The Quick Develop crop is not the same as the one in the Develop Module. There are lots of things that you can do in the Develop Module that you cannot do in Quick Develop. If you want more than what you get in Quick Develop, you'll have to pay the subscription fee. Personally, I'm amazed and pleased that Adobe let you do so much in the "crippled" version.


----------



## jclarkw (Apr 13, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes, carry on using the Develop module as you used to. Or are you not seeing the Develop module? All the modules can be hidden if desired by the user, so right-click on the right-hand side of the Module Picker (the bar containing all the clickable module names) and put a checkmark next to all of the modules that you want to see, including Develop.



Jim -- Right, but I think you are missing my point.  When I can no longer afford to _rent _this software, I will lose the Develop module and, with it, the ability to print or otherwise distribute finished photos.  Not so? -- jclarkw


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 13, 2020)

jclarkw said:


> When I can no longer afford to _rent _this software, I will lose the Develop module and, with it, the ability to print or otherwise distribute finished photos. Not so?


You'll be able to print and export your photos. You'll be able to do a reduced amount of development--whatever the Quick Develop feature allows you to do. Depending on what "finished" means to you, you may or may not be able to finish them to your satisfaction.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 13, 2020)

jclarkw said:


> Jim -- Right, but I think you are missing my point.  When I can no longer afford to _rent _this software, I will lose the Develop module and, with it, the ability to print or otherwise distribute finished photos.  Not so? -- jclarkw


Not so. You lose the Develop module, but printing is done in the Print module (which will still work) and distributing finished photos is done by exporting them (which will also still work).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 13, 2020)

jclarkw said:


> Jim -- Right, but I think you are missing my point.  When I can no longer afford to _rent _this software, I will lose the Develop module and, with it, the ability to print or otherwise distribute finished photos.  Not so? -- jclarkw


Why on earth would you not use the tools that you're currently paying for? That makes no sense to me whatsever. Sure, if you decide to stop paying, you won't be able to use the Develop module from that point, but that has absolutely no effect on the work that you would have already done, i.e. the edits already done using the Develop module don't magically disappear when you stop paying.


----------

